

Ask HN: How are you replacing IndexTank? - nostromo

IndexTank was acquired by LinkedIn recently -- http://blog.indextank.com/ -- meaning we customers need to find a new service.<p>What are other companies migrating to? Is IndexTank going to Open Source components of their tech as implied during the acquisition?
======
ryanfitz
I have yet to migrate off of IndexTank, but I've heard good things about
elasticsearch and am going to be giving it a try once time permits.

Has it been officially stated that indextank will be shutdown anytime soon?

------
ethnomusicolog
A company that feels a need with an amazing product is getting bought and
there is no altenative (i.e. no competitors), I don't get it. can someone give
me a hint.

~~~
ethnomusicolog
typo: feels<\--fills

------
cookingrobot
Time's running out on this decision since it looks like the old service is
going offline in March. What's reddit moving to?

------
hornbaker
Curious about this as well. Are there any SaaS replacements, or does it mean
moving to Solr or Sphinx?

------
mthreat
We are working on a drop-in replacement for IndexTank users -- same REST API,
fast search, same features and pricing, and we will aim to provide the same
awesome support that IndexTank provided. We're (so far) a few guys who are
passionate about search, and have worked together in search for 4+ years. If
you're interested, you can email us at indexstack a.t. gmail.com.

